# Sytnathotep's Display 2015



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is just a short vid of what I have put up for this year!

EDIT! There are also photos in two posts on page two of this thread!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a gorgeously atmospheric haunt! I love the multitude of jar lanterns and the little demon guy. Oh, and the corpsed skellies, too:jol:


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Amazing job! Looks great!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I like the back ground music..


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 26, 2008)

That's a great setup


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

VERY nice set up. I especially like your use of lights in jars


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Really cool! I like that projection ghost/spirit flying around. I like it all.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is so fantastic! I agree with Copchick, I love the ghost projection and I'd love to know how you pulled that one off. This was my first year with projections and I am afraid I flubbed it on the ghost projection, so I'll need to pick you brain for next year. I also loved the entrance ghost/ghoul with all the witch jars around it. Very eerie and such a great mood setter. The witch jars hanging in the tree around the skeleton was just wonderfully done. Such a feast for the Halloween soul.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Fantastic haunt! Bravo 
The atmosphere is off the charts!!!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments! 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is so fantastic! I agree with Copchick, I love the ghost projection and I'd love to know how you pulled that one off. This was my first year with projections and I am afraid I flubbed it on the ghost projection, so I'll need to pick you brain for next year. I also loved the entrance ghost/ghoul with all the witch jars around it. Very eerie and such a great mood setter. The witch jars hanging in the tree around the skeleton was just wonderfully done. Such a feast for the Halloween soul.


Thanks! The projector is set on the floor inside the building, and shot onto a clear shower curtain liner stapled in front of the window. That's really all there is too it. It looks much better in person, the camera just can't catch the light like the human eye can.

http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is a few photos! They look a bit better than the video!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love your props.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree with Roxy Blue!

An outstanding display!

Too many things to list as to what I like best!!!

Love that projection!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great display.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Everything looks halloween gorgeous!! Love the ghost projection too.


----------



## Beadchaser (Nov 2, 2015)

I really, really like what you've done with the lights- not just the projection bits (those are amazing) but with the individual prop lighting. Beautiful  Sound is very cool too. Really adds to the atmosphere.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Everything goes so well together! It's all very cohesive. Your lighting really showcases all your hard work.


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Great stuff - love the ghosts!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is the latest, and last photos of the display this year...finally got some shots with the fog on and the tripod set up! Just in tome too! Last nights storm knocked most of it down, including the tree. To see all the images, head over here: http://www.sytnathotep.com/index.php/gallery/category/3-photography












































http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks like a movie set. You, sir, are an artist.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

SPECTACULAR!!! Super creepy vibe, great props, lighting, fog, projections...<3 mwahhh! Loved it all!!!


----------



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

Sytnathotep! What an beautiful display. I love your mix of tech with artistry. I also believe the best haunts give you a specific feeling... maybe something you haven't felt before. You did that with your haunt! Well done! 

What I'm probably most impressed with is EVERYTHING points to your theme. Nothing is out of place from the lighting, to the props, to the characters, projections and music. All of it gives you the same lonely-eerie feeling. LOVE.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Awesome job! The atmosphere is eerie and the lighting was amazing.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

morrisdirector said:


> Sytnathotep! What an beautiful display. I love your mix of tech with artistry. I also believe the best haunts give you a specific feeling... maybe something you haven't felt before. You did that with your haunt! Well done!
> 
> What I'm probably most impressed with is EVERYTHING points to your theme. Nothing is out of place from the lighting, to the props, to the characters, projections and music. All of it gives you the same lonely-eerie feeling. LOVE.


^^this^^

:jol:


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm so envious of you folks that make such kick-ass tombstones. Real talent. Great lighting too. You should be proud of your haunt talents. I am sure your TOT patrons are!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Another really cool display......very nice


----------

